# Nairo Quintana jersey



## Lawless517 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is in the right place, sorry if its not. I'm looking for a tour replica white jersey, with the movistar logo on it, like nairo Quintana currently has. How ever, I have not seen any. Does anyone know where to get one? I thought that they might not come out until the tour is over, but I'm not sure. Thanks!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Lawless517 said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if this is in the right place, sorry if its not. I'm looking for a tour replica white jersey, with the movistar logo on it, like nairo Quintana currently has. How ever, I have not seen any. Does anyone know where to get one? I thought that they might not come out until the tour is over, but I'm not sure. Thanks!


Just curious but what happens when you Google Movistar team jersey? When I do it, I find a whole bunch of places selling these jerseys.


----------



## Data_God (Oct 9, 2012)

Lawless517 said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if this is in the right place, sorry if its not. I'm looking for a tour replica white jersey, with the movistar logo on it, like nairo Quintana currently has. How ever, I have not seen any. Does anyone know where to get one? I thought that they might not come out until the tour is over, but I'm not sure. Thanks!



It might be a little early to find one. But rest assured they will be available. Patience my young Padawaan <g>

Bill


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> Just curious but what happens when you Google Movistar team jersey? When I do it, I find a whole bunch of places selling these jerseys.


White "young rider" jerseys? That would be some gutsy marketing/production decision.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

The tour jerseys of the category winners with the team logos are not made available.

They are one offs produced as required by the ASO.

Even at the height of Lance's reign you could not buy a yellow jersey imprinted with the USPS/Disco logos.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Lawless you will loose lots of "style" points wearing a modern pro team jersey much less a TdF leaders jersey. OTOH wearing a very old team jersey can be "cool".


----------



## Lawless517 (Jul 12, 2013)

I appreciate your opinion, but I've worked for 2 weeks to get the money to buy the jersey. If I see one I'm buying it. I'm not a fashion show on a bike, I'm a kid who's inspired by a strong rider. I would however like a molteni jersey, but I don't have $80-$100 to spend on one. Anybody know where to get one of those for a decent price?


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

Here ya go
Motobecane USA Cycling Jerseys for road biking or mountain bike and riding


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Lawless517 said:


> I appreciate your opinion, but I've worked for 2 weeks to get the money to buy the jersey. If I see one I'm buying it. I'm not a fashion show on a bike, I'm a kid who's inspired by a strong rider. I would however like a molteni jersey, but I don't have $80-$100 to spend on one. Anybody know where to get one of those for a decent price?


My son just gave me a Molteni jersey for Father's Day. I will look so cool, fast and retro on my fixed gear! Looking good is much better than being fast-or so I tell myself. Of course you should buy and wear what you want. But in as much as the posting is in the Begnners Forum I though I would point out that there are a number of bikies, especially racer types or old fast ex racers who will give you a hard time and ripp your legs off for the fun of it.


----------



## Lawless517 (Jul 12, 2013)

Well would it be "cooler" to have that or a pearl izumi type jersey?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Lawless517 said:


> I appreciate your opinion, but I've worked for 2 weeks to get the money to buy the jersey. If I see one I'm buying it. I'm not a fashion show on a bike, I'm a kid who's inspired by a strong rider. I would however like a molteni jersey, but I don't have $80-$100 to spend on one. Anybody know where to get one of those for a decent price?


So what jersey are you looking for? A Movistar team jersey is readily available. A Best Young Rider jersey with a Movistar logo likely will never be available. As I noted above, Movistar jerseys are easy to find.


----------



## Lawless517 (Jul 12, 2013)

Molteni


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Lawless517 said:


> Molteni


+1. My son got mine off Ebay new from a seller in Ireland.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

4 things to say about this

1. The "rule" about not wearing team kits is an US-Only made up thing, here in Europe you wear whatever jersey you want.

2. Problem is, most "replica" kits, are just that, overpriced replica junk, low cost stuff with cheap fabrics and thin pads, but with a Premium Price, specially current year kit, IMO not worth the money. ( particularly the Movistar and Sky replica kits made by Nalini are the cheapest quality they make )

3. Some high quality kits are sometimes available, after the grand tour, for example Santini Giro jerseys can be had in good fabrics and the bibs with Gel Inserts, they cost more but the quality is good. Also Santini and Vermarc offers some premium kit versions ( not only the race leaders ), in addition to the normal replica kits, they cost more for sure. you can get them from all4cycling.com or trikotexpress.de for example

All4Cycling - 100e Tour de France

Trikotexpress | Professional Special | Buy online


4. This year the Tour podium kits are provided by Le Coq Sportif, so probably they will put quality kits on the market ? but that I don't know, what it is sure is I would never buy the Nalini replicas.

I know it by experience, I have a Nalini Sky and Movistar Spanish champion kits, they are not worth the money.

The Santini Giro stuff is good.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 4 things to say about this
> 
> 1. The "rule" about not wearing team kits is an US-Only made up thing, here in Europe you wear whatever jersey you want.
> 
> ...


True words, from a true Sage! ...Mucho Respect...Always! :thumbsup:


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 4 things to say about this
> 
> 1. The "rule" about not wearing team kits is an US-Only made up thing, here in Europe you wear whatever jersey you want.


This one always baffles me.
I've lived for longer periods of time in both the US and Europe.

US fans wear all manner of team/sport hero branded gear on sports outside of cycling (many with specific players names on them), yet when it comes to cycling it is tabu to wear team kits.

Meanwhile in Europe fans happily cycle about in team kits (full and partial) in this years tour a comment was made of the Peloton made of fans riding on rest day (many of them young riders).

My motto wear what you like, keep riding. If you need guidance in cycling look to Europe.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Schneiderguy said:


> My son just gave me a Molteni jersey for Father's Day. I will look so cool, fast and retro on my fixed gear! Looking good is much better than being fast-or so I tell myself. Of course you should buy and wear what you want. But in as much as the posting is in the Begnners Forum I though I would point out that there are a number of bikies, especially racer types or old fast ex racers who will give you a hard time and ripp your legs off for the fun of it.


The OP is 13 years old. I doubt anyone will give him a hard time and anyone who does is a jerk. Now that I think about that would be true no matter what his age.


----------



## Lawless517 (Jul 12, 2013)

I was looking on eBay an noticed sellers with replicas from last year, like white bmc, green liquigas etc. Does anyone know when they'll have ones from this year?


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Not sure about this year's stuff but this eBayer seems to have a lot of deals on _previously enjoyed_ gear.

items in The Pros Closet store on eBay!


----------



## TheMaz14 (Jul 21, 2013)

You can get a cheaper knockoff, and those should be available now, if not already. Just type in "cycling jerseys" on eBay, look for the sellers site(make sure he's from China) then it could POSSIBLY be on his site. Remember, the tour ended yesterday. So it may be hard to find them just yet, since producers don't want to print a bunch of jerseys of Movistar, when Garmin, or whoever, could have won. I recommend looking for a real, harder to find one though. Much higher quality.


----------



## Lawless517 (Jul 12, 2013)

I contacted movistar and they said it will be about 2 weeks or so. eBay will probably have them sooner I hope. Maybe within a week......


----------



## TheMaz14 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lawless517 said:


> I contacted movistar and they said it will be about 2 weeks or so.


Usually ordering directly from teams is expensive for shipping. I haven't checked Movistar's, but I know Omega, Radioshack Leopard, BMC, and Garmin are all pretty expensive to ship. I'm talking like, $20... Either way, still cool to own. Keep checking eBay.


----------



## TheMaz14 (Jul 21, 2013)

Original 2013 Team Movistar Feed Bag Musette Tour de France Pinarello | eBay

You can always get the team musette (feed bag that they give to the riders during the race)


----------



## Lawless517 (Jul 12, 2013)

To bad it doesn't come with food.... Or there's the movistar water bottle.


----------



## TheMaz14 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, saw the bottle too. It's white, so there ya go! Just say it was a bottle used specially for Quintana!


----------



## Lawless517 (Jul 12, 2013)

Well good news! The team sky yellow is on eBay, so maybe the white and kom will come soon?


----------



## RolandG (Oct 25, 2012)

There you go:

Trikotexpress | MOVISTAR best young profi 2013 Nalini professional cycling team - cycling jersey with short zip | Buy online

Trikotexpress | MOVISTAR best climber 2013 Nalini professional cycling team - cycling jersey with short zip | Buy online


----------

